# Screen Printing Neck Label



## UrSu1 (Oct 4, 2013)

What's up ya'll,

I finally came up with the design that I want my first shirt to have and contacted a local screen printer and they told me that they can screen print neck labels as well. I was just wondering what all should I include in the neck label just to make sure i have everything besides the brand name and the size of the garment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

UrSu1 said:


> What's up ya'll,
> 
> I finally came up with the design that I want my first shirt to have and contacted a local screen printer and they told me that they can screen print neck labels as well. I was just wondering what all should I include in the neck label just to make sure i have everything besides the brand name and the size of the garment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


copy all of the care information from the tag you are removing. By law, all of that stuff needs to be on there. Also, apply for your RN number and include that. Its free and takes about a week or so for them to issue it to you. Its a PITA but its the law....


----------



## UrSu1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Where can I get this RN number?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Let me google that for you


----------

